# Cabinets and face frames



## TREYR (Feb 16, 2012)

I've been working on my first project which is a bathroom vanity that is going to end up about 72" long and utilize face frames.

I made three different pieces: 30" - 12" - 30" ...What is the best way to construct the face frame to make the it look like one piece? It seems like it wouldn't look right making separate face frames for each piece and then putting them all side by side because then there would be an obvious joint there. Also, what is the preferred method for attaching each carcass together?

I've read through a few books I purchased but didn't see where any of this was mentioned.

Thanks!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Can you post a sketch? I have no idea of what you are trying to describe.

George


----------



## TREYR (Feb 16, 2012)

Just realized I didn't do very well at describing what I had. I was trying to figure out which would be the best way to construct a face frame for the piece since they will all be joined together and I wanted it to look like a single piece as much as possible.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

You could make the FFs like you stated and then do a bump out or in to break up the cabinets. Or if they are trapped between walls you could use pocket screws to attach the FFs to the boxes right before you install them. That way you could make a continuous FF.


----------



## TREYR (Feb 16, 2012)

Leo G said:


> You could make the FFs like you stated and then do a bump out or in to break up the cabinets. Or if they are trapped between walls you could use pocket screws to attach the FFs to the boxes right before you install them. That way you could make a continuous FF.


Okay, that sounds like it should work. Only the far left side will be touching a wall. I will just double the width for the joints so it will have the same overlap as everywhere else.

What is the preferred method for attaching the carcasses to each other?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

screws.


----------



## TREYR (Feb 16, 2012)

Leo G said:


> screws.


Lol, okay. Thought there might be a special way of going about it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Why complicate matters when things can be so simple.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TREYR said:


> I've been working on my first project which is a bathroom vanity that is going to end up about 72" long and utilize face frames.
> 
> I made three different pieces: 30" - 12" - 30" ...What is the best way to construct the face frame to make the it look like one piece? It seems like it wouldn't look right making separate face frames for each piece and then putting them all side by side because then there would be an obvious joint there. Also, what is the preferred method for attaching each carcass together?
> 
> ...


I would make the cabinet one piece, Unless you can't install as one piece. That way you eliminate two ends. It's only 6' long. 










 







.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with cabinetman. Actually he beat me to the post or he would have agreed with me.:laughing:


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

leo your reply sounded interesting to me, my pea size brain is wondering how you would use pocket screws. just asking sir. I also like your idea of the bumpout.


----------



## TREYR (Feb 16, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> ​
> 
> 
> I would make the cabinet one piece, Unless you can't install as one piece. That way you eliminate two ends. It's only 6' long.
> ...


Shoulda woulda coulda! I'm just a newbie trying to learn what to do. Every place I could find had the pieces listed as individual pieces and not as one so I figured I would try it that way first. Plus, figured it would be easier to work with smaller pieces first rather than large ones.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

garryswf said:


> leo your reply sounded interesting to me, my pea size brain is wondering how you would use pocket screws. just asking sir. I also like your idea of the bumpout.


Just put the pocket holes in the outside of the cabinet in the areas that will get hidden.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

TREYR said:


> Okay, that sounds like it should work. Only the far left side will be touching a wall. I will just double the width for the joints so it will have the same overlap as everywhere else.
> 
> What is the preferred method for attaching the carcasses to each other?


 
I have used these for connecting carcase work in the past...

http://www.3dkitchens.net/catalog/Carcase_Connector_Screw.html


----------

